

Is linking just polite, or is it a core value of journalism? - ___Calv_Dee___
http://gigaom.com/2012/02/25/is-linking-just-polite-or-is-it-a-core-value-of-journalism/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
rickmb
I stopped caring a long time ago what journalists do amongst each other. Real
journalists, the ones that dig until they find the truth, even if it is
politically inconvenient, have become so rare that the word "journalism" has
lost its meaning.

All that matters to me is respect to your readers.

I consider any author who doesn't link to their sources untrustworthy. Doubly
so if the author claims to be a journalist. It's like someone standing in
front of you with their hands demonstratively behind their backs saying: "no,
I'm not hiding anything, really, but I'm not showing you my hands _because I'm
a journalist_ ". Gimme a fucking break.

If there has to be a debate whether not behaving like a little child is a core
value of journalism, than journalism is truly dead.

------
Palomides
surely good ethics for any sort of writing is to cite your sources; a link is
simply the web-appropriate way to do that

~~~
___Calv_Dee___
I think that "web-appropriate" is actually becoming the "appropriate" way to
do things in the publishing realm. The massive shift to web-based content is
certain to yield the deprecation of such a term.

------
Dylan16807
I like and agree with the comparison of links to citations. And you cite
credible sources that bring factual weight to your text, not third party news
sites that aren't verified.

